# Fremont 3-5



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

View attachment 345341
Went to Fremont today and foul hooked a jack on about my tenth cast. Two casts later I caught a 27.5" hen hooked in the mouth. I moved upstream a ways and fished the last forty five minutes. Foul hooked a quilback and my buddy foul hooked a small steelhead. I'm technology impaired and tried to post a pic but I messed it up. Gotta figure out this new phone. Fish are moving.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Pic doesnt load up... catching fish?


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't now how to work my new phone obviously. Sorry


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hope this worked.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice fish. Have Fun out there!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Worked that time... nice catch!


----------



## Salmon Killer (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!! now I gotta get out and try.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice catch! Great weather to be out in lately.


----------

